# ... JTree wieder in XML speichern



## dan-ger (14. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche ganz dringend eure Hilfe:

Ich hab mir aus ner XML Datei einen JTree erstellen lassen.

Hier die XML Datei: 

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<Geometrie>
   <Wuerfel>

      <Wuerfel_0 description="Groesse: 50x50mm  Farbe: Rot">asdfsadfsadf</Wuerfel_0>

      <Wuerfel_1 description="Groesse: 70x70mm  Farbe: Blau">asdfasdfasdf</Wuerfel_1>

      <Wuerfel_2 description="Groesse: 90x90mm  Farbe: Gruen">asfdasdfasdf</Wuerfel_2>

      <Wuerfel_3 description="Groesse: 120x120mm  Farbe: Weiss">asfasasdf</Wuerfel_3>

   </Wuerfel>

   
   <Kugel>
      <Kugel1>
         <Groesse>asdasd</Groesse>
      </Kugel1>
      <Kugel2>asdfsaf</Kugel2>
      <Kugel3>adsfasd</Kugel3>
   </Kugel>
</Geometrie>
```

Hier ist der passende Baum dazu.

Wenn ich unterhalb des Baumes auf die Buttons klicke, wird auch jeweils ein neuer Knoten/ neues Blatt wie gewünscht hinzugefügt oder auch gelöscht!! Das funktioniert alles wunderbar!!

Jetzt kommt aber mein Anliegen: Ich möchte diesen Baum jetzt wieder in meine XML Datei speichern. Das heißt, ich möchte die neuen Knoten/ Blätter auch direkt in meine XML Datei speichern, sobald sie im Baum neu angelegt/ hinzugefügt werden!!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!


Gruß Daniel


----------



## schnuffie (16. März 2007)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, willst Du das, was Du dem JTree übergeben hast, jetzt in Deiner modifizierten Version wieder abspeichern:

Mit "getModel()" erhälst Du das TreeModel, das Deinen modifizierten Baum enthält.


----------

